# Me and my bugs...and no light at the end of the tunnel



## CatherineKK (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, apparently my IBS all started out recently with a few bugs from a certain eating place, which decided that it was time to end my fun-loving,all types of food eating life...needless to say, after three scopes and lots of expensive medicine, my doctor now concludes that i have IBS - PI. The more and more that i read up about this, the more scarier it seems to get and the more i worry. Yes, i have food intolerances, which i dearly avoid but do i really have to do this for the rest of my life!!!??? it is so embarrasing having to live with this condition. i think i am going to have to change jobs just to see if it the stress that is aggravating it What is so upsetting is, i really LOVE my job and all those who work with me - but my ibs is slowly but surely destroying all that i have worked for so far. I find that my symptoms are so much more severe when i am on my way or at work (its where i had my first "attack" - if you know what i mean...) - and now as a result i am constantly worrying if i am going to make it in time...i really honestly do think that it is the worrying that is causing all the severe issues that i am having because changing my diet has sort of worked and the herbal stuff (Iberogast) seems to be working. but it is those days when I think I am getting better that "it" attacks and i go back to square one (both mentally and intestinally). and its all thanks to a few bugs in a carelessly prepared/stored meal...shot for ruining all that i have worked for.


----------

